# Ronin Earning His Keep



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

With much training, we have finally gotten to the point where Ronin can pick up his toys and put them away.  I'm so proud of him! He's one smart puppy. I did 2 runs of it before I took this video, but you can see he knows what he's doing. He's not 100% as you can see, but we're working on it and I would say he has come a long way!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Smart puppy indeed!!:grin2: Good boy Ronin!!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Ronin2016 said:


> With much training, we have finally gotten to the point where Ronin can pick up his toys and put them away.  I'm so proud of him! He's one smart puppy. I did 2 runs of it before I took this video, but you can see he knows what he's doing. He's not 100% as you can see, but we're working on it and I would say he has come a long way!


Great WERK!!! You have a smart boy but you are doing great!! I'm inspired!


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

kelbonc said:


> Smart puppy indeed!!:grin2: Good boy Ronin!!


Thank you! I'm so happy that he loves to learn this stuff.  He is coming along on his basic commands as well, but this is fun for the both of us, and eventually I'll have him working all over the house with stuff.  It'll be great to have his help!


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

Shooter said:


> Great WERK!!! You have a smart boy but you are doing great!! I'm inspired!


Thank you  I'm glad that you liked it.  I just wanted to share it because I was so proud of him! The breed is amazingly smart and he continues to amaze me every day.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Ronin2016 said:


> With much training, we have finally gotten to the point where Ronin can pick up his toys and put them away.  I'm so proud of him! He's one smart puppy. I did 2 runs of it before I took this video, but you can see he knows what he's doing. He's not 100% as you can see, but we're working on it and I would say he has come a long way!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nG40akDNOFE


Nice job! I must say, Ronan's Mom, you have an excellent Praise Voice. I hope the guys pay attention to that--men can have a tough time with the Praise Voice. My own husband is one of them. His "Good boy!" doesn't sound any different than "Pass the salt".

Keep posting those Ronin videos!


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

zetti said:


> Nice job! I must say, Ronan's Mom, you have an excellent Praise Voice. I hope the guys pay attention to that--men can have a tough time with the Praise Voice. My own husband is one of them. His "Good boy!" doesn't sound any different than "Pass the salt".
> 
> Keep posting those Ronin videos!


I actually used to have too high of a praise voice and my trainer pointed it out that it only amped Ronin up so I've been working on that.  Glad to know I'm doing it right!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Ronin2016 said:


> I actually used to have too high of a praise voice and my trainer pointed it out that it only amped Ronin up so I've been working on that.  Glad to know I'm doing it right!


He's supposed to get excited about being praised!


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

zetti said:


> He's supposed to get excited about being praised!


True but Ronin has a problem that when he gets amped up way too much he loses his control and starts to nip and jump and not listen. So we're trying to teach him to be a bit calmer.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Nice work. 
Did I hear you correctly? Did you praise the camera for getting brighter. Lol


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

zetti said:


> I hope the guys pay attention to that--men can have a tough time with the Praise Voice. My own husband is one of them. His "Good boy!" doesn't sound any different than "Pass the salt".!


Yep,that would be me... Can't help it...:frown2:


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Cool! It looks like it was easier to train Ronin to clean up after himself then it would be for some kids to-lol!


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

cdwoodcox said:


> Nice work.
> Did I hear you correctly? Did you praise the camera for getting brighter. Lol


 Lol no I just said that I was glad the room was a bit brighter when I turned on an extra lamp  but i probably sounded like I was haha


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

Jenny720 said:


> Cool! It looks like it was easier to train Ronin to clean up after himself then it would be for some kids to-lol!


 haha someone else asked me if I couls teach kids to do that! Haha I think kids are a bit more stubborn


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Ronin2016 said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > Cool! It looks like it was easier to train Ronin to clean up after himself then it would be for some kids to-lol!
> ...


Oh yes and the same rules apply to get them motivated!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

my hubby laughed and said, "that is a woman's dream..bossing a male around to pick up the mess". 
yes, I did the appropriate eye roll.


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

car2ner said:


> my hubby laughed and said, "that is a woman's dream..bossing a male around to pick up the mess".
> yes, I did the appropriate eye roll.


 Haha Thank you! Next on the docket will be teaching my husband to clean up after himself too...


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Ronin2016 said:


> True but Ronin has a problem that when he gets amped up way too much he loses his control and starts to nip and jump and not listen. So we're trying to teach him to be a bit calmer.


Try petting him, long, smooth, calm strokes, head to between his shoulder blades. Calming and rewarding at the same time.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Ronin2016 said:


> Haha Thank you! Next on the docket will be teaching my husband to clean up after himself too...


Praise and treats both work well on husbands.


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

zetti said:


> Ronin2016 said:
> 
> 
> > True but Ronin has a problem that when he gets amped up way too much he loses his control and starts to nip and jump and not listen. So we're trying to teach him to be a bit calmer.
> ...


 Great idea! Thanks


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

zetti said:


> Praise and treats both work well on husbands.


Haha in my husband's case I just have let him play with his new power tools with projects around the house and he's happy.  Not that he remembers to put his power tools away afterwards...


----------



## stepkau (Jan 4, 2016)

I love the positive energy you give Ronin..


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

great job Ronin!!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

You and Ronin have come soooo far! You two should be an inspiration to all that come on here with problems with their dogs. Super great job!


----------



## Marinemom19 (Jan 21, 2017)

good boy!


----------

